# going back on rifaximin...



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Had another positive breath test yesterday, so back on the rifaximin for me. Woot!My last BT was in April, and the bacteria kicked in again pretty quick. This time I'm going to start Align after the AB course, so hopefully that'll stave off the little suckers for a bit longer. Going in for a CAT scan tomorrow morning; possibly that'll shed some light on why the bacteria are coming back!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I finished the rifaximin yesterday (10 day course), and once again I am virtually symptom-free. No bloating, no D. The CT results were normal, so my doc and I still need to figure out why the SIBO is recurring. I'm starting Align tomorrow or Wednesday, so hopefully that will stave off the bacteria a little longer. Otherwise, I expect to be having symtpoms again by about mid-December or so...


----------

